# curiosity



## arthur kierski (May 19, 2008)

8 years ago whem palladium reached 1000dollars an ounce i was experimenting with cats and used part of ammen sketchy method described in his book----i powdered the cat and left it for 72hours in pure ar -just stirring the mixture 3or 4times a day----after that i filtrated the solution and precipitated with iron powder the pgms.
the black pgm powders i sent to a refinery in lynn(massachussets) and every 2or 3 weeks they payed me results--- i did exactly what i wrote above--no urea,no boilling ---just diluting the ar 5times and adding iron
the results were excellent---i used to be payed 10 to 15 thousand dollars every 15days and the rhodium stayed in the refinery for 6month before they payed me for it. at that time i extracted 0.8grams of pd per kilo,0.4pt per kilo and 0.08grams of rh per kilo---they charged me 500dollars for the lot +8% on the pd and pt obtained and20%on the rh and 25dollars an ounce of pgm obtained---the refinery was called reffinity 
and i think they changed name and owners---i started to tell a curiosity and told a story.the curiosity is:i sometimes at that time tried to extract from the ar solution pmg and just by adding nh4cl i precipitated a yellow powder--in big quantities without reducing by boilling or using urea--------
sometimes whem i needed money i just dropped the cats powder in hno3 and precipitated just pd and send the pd powder to the refinery--i wished i could do this today with rhodium----i would like comments from members---specially the precipitating the yellow powder with nh4cl


----------



## Lou (May 19, 2008)

The yellow powder would have to be ammonium hexachloroplatinate. It *can* sometimes drop from an aqua regia solution, but usually not.


How would you need money if you got 10-15 thousand dollars every 2-3 weeks? Even at 15 thousand every month, that's still $180k/year, which would allow you to live _very _happily in Brazil. Albeit, I know people that make 10 times that in a month and they still manage to spend it as soon as they get it.


----------



## Platdigger (May 19, 2008)

There was a guy (or perhaps still is) with a refining helps page on ebay. He said to add the ammonium chloride to near boiling AR, to drop platinum.

Before adding urea, or even boiling (evaporating) off the nitric.

So, Arthur, was your solution "at" or "near" the boiling point when you adding the ammonium chloride?
Randy


----------



## arthur kierski (May 19, 2008)

low , i did not say that i need money---i just told something that happened 8 years ago whem pd was 1000dollars an ounce---------plattdiger,i never boiled the solution , that is why i found the affair curious--------what i was trying to pass is that before---- doing a sketchy and not sofisticated way i got from cats better yealds of pgm tham today with all the sofistication that i use
lou ,the pd price did not stay high for more them 4months and at that time i constructed a lab with all the modern apparatus that i needed for security and extracting power----ball mills,furnaces ,fumes hoods ,vacuum filters and so on----as for money i assure you that with my plating baths(RHsulphate extracted in this lab) from cats and and othe itens i earn over 40000 dollars monthly---works with me my son which have a family and my brother in law which have a family too---40000 dollars for 3 families---do not think that i extract only pgm from cats--gold concentrates from north of brazil mines--etc etc
i became a member of this forum to learn and to pass knowledge-------money i already earned and like a member (harold) i am doing a hobby with a lot of pleasure


----------



## junkelly (May 19, 2008)

arthur kierski said:


> what i was trying to pass is that before---- doing a sketchy and not sofisticated way i got from cats better yealds of pgm tham today with all the sofistication that i use



Maybe cats, in general, have lower yields today than they did years ago, no matter what method you use?

-junkelly


----------



## arthur kierski (May 19, 2008)

junkelly,maybe you are correct but the new polution laws are stricter and from what i heard the cats to obey these restrictions must have more pgm in its substrate


----------



## Lou (May 19, 2008)

I did not mean to offend Arthur. I'd be happy with 40,000 a month!!


Odds are, technology for applying the platinum to the ceramic has improved so less Pt is required to achieve the same effect. That said, tougher pollution laws these days probably balance it out--likely an equivalent amount of PGMs are used as before.


Arthur, I would love to see some photographs of your laboratory! I'm going to be redoing mine quite soon, so I'd like to see how you do it.


----------



## arthur kierski (May 19, 2008)

LOU, i will take some photografs of my lab and as soon as i can i will send them to you----hope it will help in your reform---
regards----Arthur


----------

